# Finley got a cat.



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Three weeks ago we brought home a 6 week old kitten, Lexi (aka Demon Spawn). Her momma was a stray and she and her siblings had been found living under a rock pile, so the person collected up the four of them and took them to be adopted out. Naturally, the dogs were all SUPER excited to have her, and she was much less enthused about them. After about a week she started warming up to them, and now that she's adjusted and is a bit older (and more obnoxious), she and Finley are nearly inseparable. They had a good round of rough housing on the couch this afternoon so I grabbed the camera.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Finley; what big teeth you have!! Have fun, not too rough please. Pretty soon Finley will be careful of those claws!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh he's very careful with her, super gentle. The photos look bad but it was all show lol. He knows about those claws....about a week ago she batted him in the face and got a claw stuck in his eyelid. I had to unhook it myself to free him. He didn't make a sound but it bled pretty good for a couple minutes.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Awwww, so cute!!! It's so adorable to see dogs and cats playing together.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

What great photos. I'm so glad they're buddies!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Cutest pics ever!
Love his little crumpled snout


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Ha! I know right, isn't he so big and tough? Lol. He's never allowed around her unsupervised of course, but he's so good with her. She pounces on him and goes for his throat and he just rolls over and lets her go nuts, and is super careful to be gentle and not bite hard when he gets her back. I wasn't sure he would be at first, because he's pretty rough with everything else, but looks like he has a softer side after all


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my god they are so cute together! I remember when we lived with Jer's dad before he passed away, Venus loved playing with the kitties <3


----------



## okbettsy (May 1, 2016)

So precious!!! You can tell they will be the best of friends!! We are considering a kitty friend for Ziggy!
Aah cuteness overload!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Lol prepare for it to be hell for a few days at least. The day after we brought Lexi home, I was SO stressed out I wanted to bawl, the dogs were so obsessed with seeing the kitten 24/7 and Lexi was so scared of them and wanted nothing to do with them. But after even just that second day, it got much better, and after about a week everything had settled down. Now they're inseparable!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, love the pics ! Finley and Lexi look so cute together. . I wish my girls could have a kitty friend. they just chase the kitties they see outside in the neighbors yards


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh, Finley chases cats. He chases Oliver, our 11 year old cat, because Oliver is a big wimp who won't stand up to him and runs when Finley tries to play with him - so now Finley has learned to MAKE him run. And he flips out at the neighbours cats when they're in our yard, could chase them in a heartbeat if given the chance. But we got Lexi as a baby so she could grow up with him and teach him some manners. She has got total attitude (we call her Demon Spawn for a reason), and right from day one she has never backed down to Fin. If he runs at her, she stands her ground and hisses/punches him in the nose. So the only time he chases HER, is when they're actually playing - she chases him, they turn tail, and he chases her. It's been good for both him and Oliver (we've been working on THAT relationship for months). Finley has started learning more respect for his cats, and Oliver is learning to stand his ground a bit more  In the meantime, Lexi and Finley can rough house all they want and wear each other out lol.


----------

